# Standards for gf/bf



## canadagoose (Mar 11, 2017)

Would you guys date a really good looking cashier or would you only ask out girls in the Starbucks near a university, or would you wander into a hospital and start randomly asking out nurses?


----------



## goodal (Mar 13, 2017)

Neither.  My wife wouldn't appreciate that very much.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 13, 2017)

I like being married to a college educated woman who has the ability to provide for herself.

Edit:

This is the standard right here,


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 13, 2017)

... anyone named Tiffany.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 13, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> ... anyone named Tiffany.


they're all crazy!


----------



## TNSparky (Mar 13, 2017)

Depends on what you're looking for.

Something quick: download Tinder and/or Bumble, have fun.

Something long-term and/or religious: download religious-based dating app of your choice, have fun

Something in-between: meet a girl at a bar, buy her a drink, BE A GENTLEMAN (don't try and hook up the first night), if it feels good, exchange numbers a find a time/place to hangout again.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 13, 2017)

farmersonly.com


----------



## Freon (Mar 13, 2017)

I caught the eye of a smokin' hot nurse 29 years ago so I am biased....


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2017)

I would date anyone, as long as they had a hot LinkedIn profile pic.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 13, 2017)

I met my boyfriend at a bar. He came up and introduced himself to me while I was talking with my friend about him, considering walking up to him and introducing myself to him. I don't think I'll ever be looking again, but in my past single life, I was not opposed to introducing myself to guys. I had reasonable success with it, too.

As for the cashier situation... In college, my good friend was a cashier at a convenience store. She met her then future, now ex-husband there by ringing him up a few times. That's the only experience I know about that, and it didn't work out great in the end.


----------



## PE-ness (Mar 13, 2017)

I've had pretty good luck with girls named Tiffany.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 13, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> farmersonly.com


A farm girl would be awesome.  You could have a huge garden.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 13, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> ... anyone named Tiffany.


Met a girl in HS named Tiffany. She was wearing a Guess shirt, so I asked, "32C?"  She instantly grabbed her bewbs and with a slightly shocked face responded, "how did you know?"

I still think I missed my calling as a plastic surgeon (breast augmentation)...


----------



## TNSparky (Mar 14, 2017)

Also, I found my fiancé when I quit looking and just lived my life for me. I know it's gonna sound cliché, but it really does happen when you least expect it and just stop trying so hard. Being yourself is a good thing if you want it to work past just a few dates. Good luck!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2017)

TNSparky said:


> Being yourself is a good thing....


Unless you suck at life.


----------



## TNSparky (Mar 14, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Unless you suck at life.


Well, if that's the case, getting a gf/bf will probably be second from the bottom of that person's list of problems.


----------



## Exengineer (Mar 19, 2017)

If I was single, I would look for a lady wearing a hat and shirt combo that reads "Make America Great Again" because then I know I wouldn't be wasting my time with a whiny politically-correct Hillary-worshipper who hates sovereignty and loves global authority.  If she also liked to drink beer and go to football games that would be a bonus.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 19, 2017)

^^^ So a woman who blindly votes against her own self interest to inflate the ego of her male partner?


----------



## Exengineer (Mar 19, 2017)

All voting is against your own self-interest unless you are the head of a major bank, just that you sometimes have to make a bad choice to prevent a worse choice from winning.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 18, 2018)

The Guy in the video. hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 18, 2018)

The Guy is an attorney. Hahahahahhahahhahahah!!!! Guaranteed he will win a Jury Trial.


----------



## canadagoose (Jun 11, 2018)

Eh, I bang models now.


----------



## Supe (Jun 11, 2018)

Put those mannequins back, nobody said you could have them.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 11, 2018)

Road Guy said:


>


Can confirm.


----------

